#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  Gorgeous Sri Lanka - Curated Photo Gallery from Wanderlusts and PRO's

## Beacon

There is a common issue in the Google Sri Lanka image search that we can't find high quality images with copyright credits where we can use and give credit for the original photographer! Most of the photos are edited and shared by different users which is absolutely unethical and not even a good basic practice to manage the digital contents.

Let's share our fave's Sri Lankan attraction's, moments and most searching LK's pictures with giving credit to the original photographer without editing anything! Just makesure share the high resolution with proper way ( Eg: Minimum 1920 x 1080 pixels , 150 dpi, Name or link to the original photographer, Your comment about that photo, etc  :Smile:  Let me post few click's that actually taken from the Sri Lanka  :Smile: 

*1) Pradeep Gamage - The golden sun rays hitting the Ahangama beach in the early morning. 
*
I'm a big fan of Pradeep stunning photos which i couldn't find it from other Landscape & street photographers  :Smile:  Look at the calm waves, beautiful white sands and the brilliant capture with a proper timing  :love: , This guy definitely deserve for a world class photography award  :Smile: 

29715406_614499632233418_6451940592636133376_n.jpgPhoto Credit / Copyrights : Pradeep Gamage



*2) Sri Lanka Railway Forum - Ella's famous Nine Arches Bridge. 
*
I'm sure this a a community effort and the official SLrailwayforum group is curating photos from their fans and members! Look the misty cloud, beautiful nine arches bridge and the perfect capture of this train move  :Smile: 

Srilanka-railway.jpg
Photo Credit / Copyrights : SLrailwayforum

----------


## Medusa

Ohh wow it's cool!! The both photographs are also very nice. Thank you for the information beacon.

----------


## Beacon

> Ohh wow it's cool!! The both photographs are also very nice. Thank you for the information beacon.


Since you also travel often and talking about photography, Love to see your collections over here  :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

Both pictures are amazing,Thanks for sharing these pictures Beacon, here are some of the photos that I love the most, These photographers are not PROs but they are very passionate about photography, We could see their passion through their amazing clicks.

*1. Vauniya St.Anthony's Church - inthushanravi* 

I had a beautiful relationship with Vauniya St.Anthony's Church in childhood as have lots of memories associated with this peaceful church, this picture represent the peacefulness of the church.this picture make me nostalgic about my school days. :Smile:  

Vauniya St.Anthony's Church.jpg
Photo Credit / Copyrights : inthushanravi


*2. Irakkandi Bridge - ragulan28*

Irakkandi Bridge is the 3rd longest bridge in Sri Lanka.Connecting Trincomalee with Pulmoddai.This bridge was completed and open from 20th October 2009. This beautiful picture of the bridge shows the creativity of mankind.

Irakkandi Bridge.jpg
Photo Credit / Copyrights : ragulan28


*3. Adam's Peak - ragulan28
*
This picture reflect the mesmerising beauty of Adam's Peak :love: 

Adam's Peak.jpg
Photo Credit / Copyrights : ragulan28


*4. Seethai Amman Temple,Seetha Eliya - ragulan28* 

This picture shows the breathtaking beauty of Seetha Eliya water falls, looking at this picture gives me a cool and breeze feel.  :love: 

Seethai Amman Temple,seetha Eliya.jpg
Photo Credit / Copyrights : ragulan28

----------

